# Rent a car



## davidmendes94

Can i rent a car for less than $500 per month in Sydney ?
Thank you so much!


----------



## Mattiascarlosjuan1

Rental car rates in perth?


----------



## syd10

davidmendes94 said:


> Can i rent a car for less than $500 per month in Sydney ?
> Thank you so much!


I don't think so.

But if you need it for a long time, you may want to consider buying a cheaper car, then selling it once you you don't need it anymore.


----------



## Soso72

I think it is the best to do. a lot of people do that even if they stay only few months


----------



## Ismeria.B

Hello  I am not pretty sure about it, but there is another alternative like motorcycle maybe ?


----------

